# What's Your chinese Horoscope? (take 2)



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

...don't know what happened to the poll??...
Anyhow-

Rat 1900 1912 1924 1936 1948 1960 1972 1984 1996
Ox 1901 1913 1925 1937 1949 1961 1973 1985 1997
Tiger 1902 1914 1926 1938 1950 1962 1974 1986 1998
Rabbit 1903 1915 1927 1939 1951 1963 1975 1987 1999
Dragon 1904 1916 1928 1940 1952 1964 1976 1988 2000
Snake 1905 1917 1929 1941 1953 1965 1977 1989 2001
Horse 1906 1918 1930 1942 1954 1966 1978 1990 2002
Sheep 1907 1919 1931 1943 1955 1967 1979 1991 2003
Monkey 1908 1920 1932 1944 1956 1968 1980 1992 2004
Rooster 1909 1921 1933 1945 1957 1969 1981 1993 2005
Dog 1910 1922 1934 1946 1958 1970 1982 1994 2006
Pig 1911 1923 1935 1947 1959 1971 1983 1995 2007

........

For descriptions of the sign's personality traits, see:-

http://chinese.astrology.com/sign.aspx


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm a Horse...

Thank goodness for open spaces, because the Horse needs plenty of room to roam! Energetic, good with money and very fond of travel, Horses are the nomads of the Chinese Zodiac, roaming from one place or project to the next. All of this Sign's incessant activity and searching may be to satisfy a deep-rooted desire to fit in. Paradoxically, Horses feel a simultaneous yearning for independence and freedom.

Horses crave love and intimacy, which is a double-edged sword since it often leads them to feel trapped. Love connections tend to come easily to Horses, since they exude the kind of raw sex appeal that is a magnet to others. This Sign tends to come on very strong in the beginning of the relationship, having an almost innate sense of romance and seduction. Horses are seducers in general; check out any A-list party and you're bound to find the Horse in attendance. This Sign possesses a sharp wit and a scintillating presence; it really knows how to work a crowd. Surprisingly, Horses tend to feel a bit inferior to their peers, a misconception that causes them to drift from group to group out of an irrational fear of being exposed as a fraud.

An impatient streak can lead Horses to be less than sensitive to others' needs. These colts would rather take a situation firmly in hand as opposed to waiting for others to weigh in or come to terms with it. The lone wolf inside the Horse can at times push others away, but this also makes this Sign stronger and is a key to its success. Horses are self-reliant and, though they might lose interest fast in a tedious, nine-to-five day job, are willing to do the work necessary to get ahead.

Horses tend not to look much at the big picture; instead they just follow their whims, which can result in a trail of prematurely ended relationships, jobs, projects and so on. This Sign really knows how to motivate others, though, and get a lot accomplished. Once they find some peace within themselves, they can curb their wandering tendencies and learn to appreciate what's in their own backyard.


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

i am a sheep

these parts are pretty accurate-

Daydreaming all afternoon sounds heavenly to the Sheep. This creative, esoteric Sign needs plenty of time alone in which to feed its Muse. Sheep are generally most comfortable in their own minds (which other, more linear-thinking Signs may have trouble deciphering). This Sign makes a great craftsperson or artisan, or perhaps a teacher of New Age studies -- any occupation that allows its mind the full range of freedom. 

Sheep tend not to be very well-organized, precluding many more dry business endeavors. 

Perhaps it's that artistic temperament that so often causes Sheep to feel insecure, but the result is that these high-strung creatures need to feel loved and admired lest they start worrying incessantly. For this reason, Sheep tend to have a hard time with romance; anyone who couples up with a Sheep must know, this Sign has a sensitive streak a mile wide and can be subject to bouts of anxiety over seemingly inconsequential things. 

Sheep would be well-served by learning to relax and let others run the show from time to time. Once they can be certain that their friends and lovers won't be gone when the Sheep returns from its daydreams, life will be a field of daisies.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Monkey.

"The Monkey is the most versatile sign of the Chinese zodiac. Such people are often inventors, plotters, entertainers and the creative geniuses behind anything ingenious, including mischief.

Those born under the Chinese Zodiac sign of the Monkey thrive on having fun. They're energetic, upbeat, and good at listening but lack self-control. They like being active and stimulated."

HAHA Sounds just like me. Pretty darn accurate. I love this type of stuff. Thanks for thinking of this. 

I love monkeys too. Always have.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dragon

The Dragon is one of the most powerful and lucky Signs of the Chinese Zodiac. Its warm heart makes the Dragon's brash, fiery energy far more palatable. This is a giving, intelligent and tenacious Sign that knows exactly what it wants and is determined to get it. Dragons possess a certain natural, charming charisma that ensures they can always influence their peers and often find themselves the center of attention in social situations. This Sign is truly blessed, too; Dragons are considered to be very lucky in love! The Dragon's friends are always keen to hear what this firebrand has to say and when it comes to dispensing advice, the Dragon has the floor.


----------



## mongorians (May 4, 2008)

Snake

Diplomatic and popular, the Snake has the sensual art of seduction down. This Sign is an interesting mix of gregariousness paired with introversion, intuitive reasoning paired with savvy business skills. Snakes are considered to be lucky with money and will generally have more than enough to live life to the fullest, regardless of how important it considers money to be; this may be due to the fact that Snakes tend to be rather tight with cash. They're not stingy, they're simply more mentally than physically active. Snakes tend to hang back a bit in order to analyze a situation before jumping into it. Their charming, seductive quality actually belies a rather retiring nature; this Sign is perfectly happy to spend the whole day curled up with a good book and, thus, can be mislabeled as being lazy.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Tiger


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

"Tiger people are daring fighters, they are capable of standing up to the better end for what they think is right. Although they could be selfish from time to time in the little things, they are capable of great generosity. Tigers are unpredictable, always tense. and like to be in a hurry.

Because Tigers are urgent people and always in a hurry to get things done right, they usually choose to operate alone. Tigers like to work, they are hard-working and dynamic. If you assign a task to a Tiger, the job will be undertaken and accomplished with enthusiasm and efficiency. Tigers make money, but they are not directly interested in money. Still, the Tiger needs not worry about money: just when he fears the money is gone, more seems to show up.

Tigers are sensitive, emotional. They are capable of great love, but they become too intense about it. They are also territorial and possessive, if you are a friend of a Tiger, he wants you to take his side against the bad guys and because the Tiger is so adorable, you often do. As lovers, Tigers are passionate and romantic, but the real challenge for the Tiger is to grasp the true meaning of moderation.

Tigers make ardent and virile lovers who dominate their partners. Because of their sensuality, their impetuousness and love of adventure, there is an excitement that not only follows Tigers wherever they go, but also guarantees them a certain irrestible sexy allure. These creatures whose emotions are out-front have strong libidos and are lusty in their passions."

Can you relate to any of the characteristics, Noca?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm a human car.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

I'm a rat.

****, I hate when people at work are right.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

SNAKE:

"Diplomatic and popular, the Snake has the sensual art of seduction down. This Sign is an interesting mix of gregariousness paired with introversion, intuitive reasoning paired with savvy business skills. Snakes are considered to be lucky with money and will generally have more than enough to live life to the fullest, regardless of how important it considers money to be; this may be due to the fact that Snakes tend to be rather tight with cash. They're not stingy, they're simply more mentally than physically active. Snakes tend to hang back a bit in order to analyze a situation before jumping into it. Their charming, seductive quality actually belies a rather retiring nature; this Sign is perfectly happy to spend the whole day curled up with a good book and, thus, can be mislabeled as being lazy.

The Snake is somewhat insecure deep down and tend to be a rather jealous, possessive lover, behavior that can end up alienating loved ones. Despite these less-than-stellar tendencies, however, the Snake often proves irresistible and is a generous, loving partner. Slightly dangerous and disarmingly smart, the Snake's philosophical and intuitive mind generally supersedes logic in favor of feelings and instinct. Snakes will rely on their own gut reactions and intuitions before turning to others for suggestions. This makes this Sign a great hand in any business venture, possessing the caution and smarts needed to get ahead.

Snakes are hard workers (when they see good reason to be!) and are possessed of a keen intelligence. Snakes have incredible follow-through, once they get going, and they expect the same from others. Thus, their coworkers and employees had best stay on their toes, lest they anger the Snake and suffer its poisonous bite!

In general, of course, Snakes are generous and genteel, charming and appealing. Snakes must try to learn humility and to develop a stronger sense of self. Once Snakes realize that confidence comes from within, they will finally be comfortable in their own skin."


----------



## kee (Sep 22, 2008)

Dragon. <insert bunch of good qualities here>

The superstitious Chinese people like their kids to be born in the dragon year.

It's somewhat annoying since I've to fight with 2x more people to get into some college. Yeah, I'm Chinese. xD


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

snake even have it tattooed on me


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Dragon baby!!


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

CoconutHolder said:


> Monkey.
> 
> "The Monkey is the most versatile sign of the Chinese zodiac. Such people are often inventors, plotters, entertainers and the creative geniuses behind anything ingenious, including mischief.
> 
> ...


Doesnt fit me at all.... :stu Anymore than the Scorpio designation does (except the hot tempered part  :b )


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I'm a rabbit. I remember this from chinese restaurants paper placemats.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Well ...Fiera and Noca ...seems we are the lone wolves in this.

We are on out own. Alone.

...but, maybe that isn't so bad.... !!!!! Wooo -hooo!!! For us!!


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

I'm an ox.

"The world may perceive Oxen as being far too serious or incapable of loosening up. This sturdy sort is less than social by nature and tends to become introverted in a crowd. To make things worse, they can't be bothered with what other people think and prefer to do what makes them feel best. Behind that calm facade, though, lives an Ox who can feel hurt, lonely and unable to connect with others. Friends and family are a great source of comfort to this beast, even if they don't always understand what makes the Ox tick."


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

Rabbit!!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

kee said:


> Dragon. <insert bunch of good qualities here>
> 
> The superstitious Chinese people like their kids to be born in the dragon year.
> 
> It's somewhat annoying since I've to fight with 2x more people to get into some college. Yeah, I'm Chinese. xD


:lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> I'm a rat.
> 
> ****, I hate when people at work are right.


:lol


----------



## Tungsten (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm a sheep. I wear sweaters so I guess it fits, though black sheep is probably more accurate.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

nubly said:


> snake even have it tattooed on me


You do? I didn't think you had any tattoos. You'll have to post a pic of it or something. :yes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Tungsten said:


> I'm a sheep. I wear sweaters so I guess it fits, though black sheep is probably more accurate.


Bahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...........one of my latest favorite words too. 

I can't wear wool. It itches the **** outta me. Even a sweater made with the tiniest bit. I can't stand it.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Penny said:


> Doesnt fit me at all.... :stu Anymore than the Scorpio designation does (except the hot tempered part  :b )


Ehhhh sorry to hear that. bahhhh

I know Scorps are supposed to be highly emotional and intense. A bit overly sexual at times too. Does that fit you at all?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> You do? I didn't think you had any tattoos. You'll have to post a pic of it or something. :yes


lol i have 5 tattoos. i havent posted any pics of them because ive posted them several times and didnt want SASers to think *sigh, not again*


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

If anyone's interested, here's a site that shows which signs are compatible and incompatible...

http://www.west-meet-east.com/horcom.htm

...the Dragon and Horse thing sounds like me and my sister. And Dragon suits my sister to a tee!!! ha ha!


----------



## pariahgirl (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm a tiger my boyfriend is a pig which I find amusing on many levels.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm a Dragon, which is wildly inaccurate but kinda badass.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

I'm an Ox but at least I don't smell like one.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

kee said:


> Dragon. <insert bunch of good qualities here>


Heck yes.

Edit: I have this really bizarre desire to make some sort of awesome dragon noise now, if only I knew what that was.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

bezoomny said:


> I'm a Dragon, which is wildly inaccurate but kinda badass.


I can see you as a Dragon, Bezoomny. You are sort of badass!


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

RubyTuesday said:


> I can see you as a Dragon, Bezoomny. You are sort of badass!


Thanks.


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

I never thought the Ox fit me. If you think hard enough, though, you can make the descriptions fit you, which is, of course, how astrology works. It's just vague enough.

Still, oxen are alright. They're pleasant enough animals.



> The Ox of Chinese Astrology is no bull in a china shop. Steadfast and solid, this powerful Sign is a born leader, being quite dependable and possessing an innate ability to achieve great things. Oxen tend to be plodding and methodical; they approach projects in the step-by-step manner that serves them best, and they never lose sight of their goal. They are tireless workers who are detail-oriented and believe in doing things right the first time.
> 
> The world may perceive Oxen as being far too serious or incapable of loosening up. This sturdy sort is less than social by nature and tends to become introverted in a crowd. To make things worse, they can't be bothered with what other people think and prefer to do what makes them feel best. Behind that calm facade, though, lives an Ox who can feel hurt, lonely and unable to connect with others. Friends and family are a great source of comfort to this beast, even if they don't always understand what makes the Ox tick. As a lover, friend, family member or housemate, the Ox makes a wonderfully strong, tender and affectionate companion who is protective and always reliable.
> 
> ...


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

pariahgirl said:


> I'm a tiger my boyfriend is a pig which I find amusing on many levels.


he is a messy eater?


Perfectionist said:


> Heck yes.
> 
> Edit: I have this really bizarre desire to make some sort of awesome dragon noise now, if only I knew what that was.


RWOARRR!!!!!


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

Snickersnack said:


> I never thought the Ox fit me. If you think hard enough, though, you can make the descriptions fit you, which is, of course, how astrology works. It's just vague enough.


Pretty much.

Mines the Ox.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm a horse. I guess I can see a resemblance.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Haha. Fellow horse here.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Dog.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

I'm a Rooster. I can live with that.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

im a snake...

sssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss.........ssssssssssssss


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Ox


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

TorLin said:


> im a snake...
> 
> *sssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss.........ssssssssssssss*


don't forget to shake...


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

_Server Error in '/' Application.

Invalid postback or callback argument. Event validation is enabled using <pages enableEventValidation="true"/> in configuration or <%@ Page EnableEventValidation="true" %> in a page. For security purposes, this feature verifies that arguments to postback or callback events originate from the server control that originally rendered them. If the data is valid and expected, use the ClientScriptManager.RegisterForEventValidation method in order to register the postback or callback data for validation. _

Yep, fits me to a T.


----------



## Eleison (Dec 19, 2008)

Dog.  Pretty spot on, really.



> In the West, the Dog is man's best friend, but in Chinese Astrology this Sign is a little more unpredictable than that. Dogs are loyal, faithful and honest and always stick to their firm codes of ethics. However, this Sign has trouble trusting others. It's generally quite trustworthy itself -- except for the occasional little white lies the Dog tells in order to make things go more smoothly. The Dog makes a wonderful, discreet and loyal friend (despite any white lies) and is an excellent listener. This Sign tends to root for the underdog and its keen sense of right and wrong makes it duty-bound to the core. The Dog's mantra seems to be, Live right, look out for the little people and fight injustice whenever possible.
> 
> Dogs can also be rather dogmatic, too. They don't go in for light social banter; instead, they go straight for home, expostulating on the topics that are most important to them. At these times the Dog's narrow-minded or stubborn side can become apparent; this Sign has trouble staying light and calm when an important issue is at stake. This Sign can also be very temperamental; mood swings characterize its emotional life and often the Dog needs to run off to be alone in order to recuperate. Part of the problem is the result of this Sign's load of irrational fears that turn into niggling anxieties that turn into hurt feelings and occasional grouchiness. This sensitive Sign needs to warm up to others over time and gradually learn to trust them. Without that trust as a foundation, Dogs can be judgmental and coarse.
> 
> The Dog's discerning nature does make it an excellent business person, one who can turn that picky, guarded nature into a keen sense of the truth of another's motives. Where love is concerned, Dogs often have a tough time finding the right match. They can be so anxious and overwrought in the romance dance that they'll stress their partner to the max! In any forum, this Sign is happiest when able to be quite physically active; at home or at work, the Dog will always be constructing something new or cleaning something up in order to make things better. Dogs need to work on controlling their irrational worries and would also be well-served to relax their mile-high standards, which can sometimes wind up alienating the ones they love.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

I am a rat.


----------



## Lucy3 (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm a cheeky Monkey! =p


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

~Sheep~


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I was reading about these on the placemats at the chinese restaurant I was at the other day. I'm a rat.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

VCL XI said:


> _Server Error in '/' Application.
> 
> Invalid postback or callback argument. Event validation is enabled using <pages enableEventValidation="true"/> in configuration or <%@ Page EnableEventValidation="true" %> in a page. For security purposes, this feature verifies that arguments to postback or callback events originate from the server control that originally rendered them. If the data is valid and expected, use the ClientScriptManager.RegisterForEventValidation method in order to register the postback or callback data for validation. _
> 
> Yep, fits me to a T.


:lol


----------

